# Samsung 65inch smart tv energy saver or timer ?



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

Have a smart tv samsung 65inc I am trying to decide between energy saver or timer the difference is which should be used?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportman9 said:


> Have a smart tv samsung 65inc I am trying to decide between energy saver or timer the difference is which should be used?


You need to specify the model number of the TV. Samsung has made dozens of substantially different 65" inch Smart TVs. They currently offer no less than ten different 65" models. Power consumption numbers vary greatly from model to model and how the TV may react to having its power controlled externally may be important.

The typical "standby" power consumption of a modern flat screen TV is well below *1 watt*. You're likely going to spend more energy than that just running a timer (unless the timer runs on a clock spring or is battery/solar powered).

The "energy saver" feature on Samsung TVs works by limiting the overall performance (usually through a minor dimming the display) of the TV while it is operating. This is documented in the manual.

If you have trouble turning your TV off when you're not watching it (i.e. you fall asleep in front of the TV a lot), the Auto Power Off feature can help here. Using the TV's timer feature can also help with this (this is the method I use with my bedroom TV).

Details of how the various features work and how to configure them are all documented in the TV's manual. We're not here to read the manual to you.

Chopping the power to the TV will likely interfere with the downloading of firmware and app updates (and guide information if you use the TV's tuner) as well as causing the TV to be slow to respond for a while after the power comes on.

EDIT: This question belongs in the "High Definition Displays" sub-forum, not the Streaming forum.


----------



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

_harsh it is Samsung 65_” _Class Q80B QLED 4K Smart_ Tizen _TV should it be energy saver or timer ?_


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportman9 said:


> _harsh it is Samsung 65_” _Class Q80B QLED 4K Smart_ Tizen _TV should it be energy saver or timer ?_


When is the TV's power consumption an issue for you?


----------



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

harah if I fall a sleep which one do I do _energy saver or timer ?_


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you want something that turns off the TV after several hours of non-use use the shut off timer.
If you want to use less power all of the time and your room is not too bright use energy saver.
Or use both and kill a lot of kilowatts.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> use both and kill a lot of kilowatts.


Better disconnect power cord from wall outlet and forget about the TV existence !


----------



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

Dose the timer shut off the tv I have it at 180 mins every 180 mins should it shut off ?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportman9 said:


> Dose the timer shut off the tv I have it at 180 mins every 180 mins should it shut off ?


There are two timers. They are described in the manual as "Sleep Timer" and "Off Timer" under the heading "System and Support".

I'm guessing that the sleep timer must be activated each time you want to use it (inconvenient). The timer on my bedroom TV (a JVC branded TV) uses a button on the remote and each press increases the interval before the TV will shut off (relatively convenient). The Samsung manual doesn't talk about how the timer is enabled nor does it show the menu tree so you have to be sitting in front of the TV with remote in hand to determine exactly how this works. To test the feature, set the interval for the shortest possible time, enable the Sleep Timer and see what happens.

The Off Timer turns the TV off at a fixed time of day (presumably some time after your normal bedtime). I think this is probably something you should use whether or not you use the Sleep Timer.

"Energy Saver" is most certainly NOT what you use to shut off the TV when you've fallen asleep or walked away.


----------



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

harsh the tech person 




set up the timer shut off the tv every 180 mins 3hrs it dose not it seems like it is working like when I had it on energy saver leave it to shut off when going to sleep is it correct?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't be vague about who is helping you. You've said "tech" but you've also used the term "computer guy". If what the tech has told you isn't working, don't argue with us.

"Energy Saver" is NOT what you're looking for. Put it out of your mind.

As I made clear, I think the sleep timer needs to be activated each time you turn on the TV in order to work. As I also made clear, you can test the feature by setting the timer to something much less than 180 minutes and see what happens after the shorter interval has passed. If you can't find where to do that in the menu, then you obviously won't be able to use the feature (they're located in the same place in the menu). You need to call someone in (a neighbor who has a similar Smart TV perhaps) to show you how to do it. Make sure you have the 130+ page manual handy so they can bookmark it for you. You may also want to take photographs.

What you really need is the "Off Timer", not the "Sleep Timer" (which requires that you activate it each time you turn on the TV) or the "Energy Saver" (that only dims the TV). The "Off Timer" will turn the TV off every day without having to enable it each time you turn on the TV.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

harah it turnes off when your not doing anything for 180 mins 3 hours is this"Off Timer",or the "Sleep Timer" ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sportman9 said:


> the "Sleep Timer"


yes


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportman9 said:


> harah it turnes off when your not doing anything for 180 mins 3 hours is this"Off Timer",or the "Sleep Timer" ?


There is no feature/setting for "not doing anything" (inactivity) in your Samsung TV.


----------



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

harah it turns off when am not using the tv have on 180 mins 3 hours when I go to sleep it turns off?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sportman9 said:


> harah it turns off when am not using the tv have on 180 mins 3 hours when I go to sleep it turns off?


YES !


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportman9 said:


> harah it turns off when am not using the tv have on 180 mins 3 hours when I go to sleep it turns off?


You have to enable the Sleep Timer *every time* you want to use it. It is NOT enabled when you turn the TV on.

Asking the same question again and again won't change how the Sleep Timer works.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> YES !


NO!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DUH !


----------



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

harsh ok can I show you a screenshot of my other question about my router ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

post it here !


----------



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

harsh here is a screenshot of my wifi router the verizon person changed it to sportman13 the first time like I said I want to change it to another wifi name and on my samsung smart tv ?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Déjà vu


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's going into infinite LOOP !


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> It's going into infinitive LOOP !


It only becomes an infinite loop (infinitive is an English part of speech) if the timer discussion migrates to the router thread.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportman9 said:


> harsh ok can I show you a screenshot of my other question about my router ?


No! You've already ignored our advice numerous times in that thread so it doesn't make sense to bring that discussion into this thread (where you are also ignoring advice).


----------



## sportman9 (Oct 13, 2017)

Harsh I was told to ask here about router
*P Smith told me you can please answer in wifi thread*


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sportman9 said:


> P Smith told me you can please answer in wifi thread


P Smith often gives bad advice.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Enough of this. If harsh wishes to provide tech support via PM he can do so. Or he can choose not to help.
Pointless threads are not the reason this forum exists.


----------

